# Fox Farms Feeding Schedule



## unseenghost (Jun 13, 2007)

I have a question about the Fox Farms feeding schedule. If you look at the pdf schedule it has several nutes to use. The question is do you use for exsample in week 2 it says grow big and big bloom. Do you use both of these in week 2. If so then I can guess that I would need to get all the nutes in the schedule right?


----------



## DLtoker (Jun 13, 2007)

The feeding schedule you are referencing is awesome.  You do not need to get every product on there.  The base ferts in their line is the Grow Big, Tiger Bloom and Big Bloom.  When the feeding schedule says to use two products at once, definitely do it.  There is actually one week during flower when it recommends to use the Grow Big.  The reason for this is to give the plants a boost of N so they stop yellowing as quickly.  Depending on the conditions, I do not always use the Grow Big then.  Your first time around, I would recommend following everything they say to the "T" and then play around in future grows.  The Cha Ching and others are optional.  I have never used them but I have heard and seen amazing results from users.


----------



## unseenghost (Jun 13, 2007)

Thanks for the quick reply. I just really want as much info for the first grow in hydro.


----------



## tkdchmpn (Jul 9, 2007)

I am also on my first hydro grow.  i have some seedlings in a FoxFarm solution now.
I was just told in a post above this that FF is better for soils b/c of Ph issues and a "buildup" of stuff between reservoir changings.
Is this true?  my pH is already a little high, i was thinking of switching to General Hydroponics Nutrient Package.  what do you think>????


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 9, 2007)

tkdchmpn said:
			
		

> i was thinking of switching to General Hydroponics Nutrient Package. what do you think>????


 
I use the GH Flora series nutes. That's all I use.

You have to watch out for how much you use, but it's awesome stuff.


----------

